# Trashiest Buck



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Show me some with some TRASH!!! junk, character--freaks


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

My wife's last deer.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great looking buck. I can't imagine what that must have looked like in the scope! Congrats to you wife on a heck of a buck.


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

My dad and my daughter, with a buck we called Caribou. Came off a low fenced 500 acre ranch. 

After quartering him we found old buckshot embedded in his right shoulder....


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

This is mine from last year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

19 points - 190 inches - low fence - on our lease last season


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All really nice bucks! Cool thread!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is mine from the season before last. Low fence. Year before and the year I took him. 207 we guessed the year I passed him and 214-7/8s the year I took him 22 points..


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

grayson said:


> 19 points - 190 inches - low fence - on our lease last season


Awesome buck


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

elkhunter49 said:


> Great looking buck. I can't imagine what that must have looked like in the scope! Congrats to you wife on a heck of a buck.


 I can't imagine what that mount cost. Jeeeezzzzuuusss.

Nice critter


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang....Texas brush country is the ****!!

Great whitetails fellas!!:texasflag


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I can't imagine what that mount cost. Jeeeezzzzuuusss.
> 
> Nice critter


Not sure what the mount cost, but her taxidermy bill is about to go into orbit when our africa animals get back.

That buck was 92 pounds dressed and had no teeth left.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

pacontender said:


> Not sure what the mount cost, but her taxidermy bill is about to go into orbit when our africa animals get back.
> 
> That buck was 92 pounds dressed and had no teeth left.


Dang!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Here is mine from the season before last. Low fence. Year before and the year I took him. 207 we guessed the year I passed him and 214-7/8s the year I took him 22 points..
> View attachment 768050
> View attachment 768058


now that is a looker


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome -- thanks guys-- this really gets me ready


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jenks13 said:


> My dad and my daughter, with a buck we called Caribou. Came off a low fenced 500 acre ranch.
> 
> After quartering him we found old buckshot embedded in his right shoulder....


 Those are some beautiful, gnarly bucks everybody........But I'd like to hear a little about the pretty rifle in Jenks13's photo. I just love Mannlicher stocks....


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

pg542 said:


> Those are some beautiful, gnarly bucks everybody........But I'd like to hear a little about the pretty rifle in Jenks13's photo. I just love Mannlicher stocks....


Me too! To the best of my knowledge, that is an original Mannlicher-Schoenauer in 6.5X54. Beautiful rifle, open sights, and beaver tail bolt handle. I will ask dad for more info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are a few from our ranch over the years, hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> Here are a few from our ranch over the years, hope y'all enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 768513
> 
> ...


Nice! I see old Roy in the back ground there! Good people right there. Brett


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

pg542 said:


> Those are some beautiful, gnarly bucks everybody........But I'd like to hear a little about the pretty rifle in Jenks13's photo. I just love Mannlicher stocks....


Scratch that pg542. Just spoke with my dad and its a 9.5 x 57 Mannlicher-Schoenauer with British proof marks and built in around 1915. Shooting 260gr bullet at about 1900 fps. Awesome rifle with the Schoenauer rotary magazine. Glad you noticed it!


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

My son took this buck last year.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a buddies, if its not trashy enough look behind him on the wall...


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Nice! I see old Roy in the back ground there! Good people right there. Brett


Yes sir, he is about as a good as they come. It's a shame he won't travel down our way anymore, best tracker I've ever seen.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

wow -- where were those taken-- Canada? Kansas?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Young deer.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome bucks!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

A deer a client took a couple years back, we called him "freak nasty"...










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

grayson said:


> 19 points - 190 inches - low fence - on our lease last season


That is a true south Texas buck- awesome


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

here is one we just got on trail camera - not huge but has a knarly side


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Some trash*








Not the greatest pick but one fro






m last season....16 pionts.


----------



## Rwv2055 (Aug 8, 2012)

I didn't kill him but I raised him. He is a yearling in this pic.
Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres some trash taken this past w/e....WW


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok new season -- who has trashy bucks? Game cam pics ok


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Walter (Wet Dreams) those pics are incredible!
Guys all of them are VERY unique great post!!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Here's just a little trash....


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Karnes County Special!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That would suck if your n a AR county....


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Young buck. Robertson County. (Last year)


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

kbp said:


> Karnes County Special!


that dude needs a bullet


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Category5 said:


> .


Winner


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

That's hilarious


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*odd ball*

odd deer my father took last year


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some nice, young bucks. These are all 3 years old.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Same ranch as my other pics


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> that dude needs a bullet


We called one's like him(Can't get right)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Same ranch as my other pics


 The hitching post!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

good gawd man -- thats a lot of antler


----------

